# Ultimate Companion Dog Coaching Program



## Pixie (Jun 13, 2012)

Ok, I admite the name of the course it is a bit... oh well, moving along!

I am going to start this course online (witht he team of Chet Womach) this week and thought that maybe some people could be interested in knowing what it is going on and more importantly what is being taught (I know I have a hard time in coming up with a training planing on my own, so if you are like me I hope this will help you).

I will keep you post it

:wavey:


----------



## janababy (Jan 2, 2012)

Look forward to hearing what you learn. Good luck with the training.


----------



## Pixie (Jun 13, 2012)

*Week 1 - All about the looks*

So first lesson is about getting your dog's attention by having him looking at you (pupil to pupil contact).

This is a good basis to build upon, as it is important that your dog knows how to concentrate on you.


PS- To not keep these entries long I will just describe the objective of the lesson. If you have questions please let me know and I will try to answer


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Sounds like a good course! Best of luck with it!


----------



## Pixie (Jun 13, 2012)

Week number 2! Still all about looking good 

For this week we introduce heeling and walking while making eye contact.

We are suppose to walk inside the house for 1 minute without breaking eye contact! I am still struggling in keeping the eye contact for 1 minute without mooving. But little by little we are walking there


----------

